# Musical moments stuck in your head recently



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Ever have a phrase stuck in your head, can't figure out where it's from and are dying to find it? Well... what are some _known_ musical moments that have been playing in your head recently? I wonder if this phenomenon is common, or if it's just me.

Here's my current choice, *oh the delicacy! **Sometimes I wonder* why people aren't as obsessed with these beautiful timeless melodies. I feel like perfection can only be found in these fleeting moments of exact musical science: an appreciation of what simply just works.

__________________________________________________

2:12 - 2:40, and 7:16 !


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I recently made the mistake of again playing Elmer Bernstein's Suite for "To Kill a Mockingbird", and that ever haunting main theme (which opens on piano and is later picked up with the flute and then the strings) has attached to my brain's aural nerve center like some kind of … parasitic virus!

I even found myself poking out the tune at the piano earlier today, and even my bad playing couldn't shake the beauty of that melody from my ear.

Alas ….






If only all my brain eating thoughts were of such beauty.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

You could've just said 2:06


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

The beginning of Sibelius's 3rd Symphony. It has obsessed me during these days, and that is an underrated work.


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Merikanto - Symphony no. 2 "War Symphony":the finale is amazing (the whole first movement is awesome as well).


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Never heard of him, but the work is on our forum list. Interesting the things that get stuck in people's heads. The entire movement?


----------



## Long02 (Jun 23, 2018)

The first movement of Mozart’s Symphony No. 40 has been in my head all week and especially the main theme. Having listened to it several times of late I feel that it is one of the most powerful uses of the sonata form in the classical period and really laid the way for Beethoven’s symphonies.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

Bach, Matthäus-Passion, BWV 244, the chorus and chorale opening: "Kommt, ihr Töchter, helft mir klagen…" I've been listening to this a lot. Check out from about 2:50 in this amazing video from 1998, Georg Christoph Biller conducting the combined forces of the Thomanerchor and Leipzig Gewandhaus:


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

seitzpf said:


> Bach, Matthäus-Passion, BWV 244, the chorus and chorale opening: "Kommt, ihr Töchter, helft mir klagen…" I've been listening to this a lot. Check out from about 2:50 in this amazing video from 1998, Georg Christoph Biller conducting the combined forces of the Thomanerchor and Leipzig Gewandhaus:


Me too, especially the arias _Blute nur_ and _Mache dich_. They just seem to be running through my head constantly!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

They're called "ear worms" and they pop up periodically. A couple of summers ago it was the first movement of the Eroica. Last Thanksgiving for days it was the finale to Brahms Fourth. Other fragments have been from the finale to Mahler's Ninth, the scherzo of Beethoven's Op. 110 piano sonata. a line from Bernstein's Mass, "Copa Cabana" . . .


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

This was my ringtone for a long time.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Louchano (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks to this I understand the fugue. So its stucked in my head :lol:





0:00 to 0:06


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Long02 said:


> The first movement of Mozart's Symphony No. 40 has been in my head all week and especially the main theme.


I just realized the main theme of Mozart's 40th Mv1 has two variations. One that starts on the first beat of the measure, and another starting on the third beat of the measure. Edit: that is, if you change the piece into 4/4.


----------



## Long02 (Jun 23, 2018)

Ethereality said:


> I just realized the main theme of Mozart's 40th Mv1 has two variations. One that starts on the first beat of the measure, and another starting on the third beat of the measure. Edit: that is, if you change the piece into 4/4.


Yeah I think this symphony is the first that really stands out for its developing its main theme into something so powerful emotionally, although I'm sure someone will correct me. Each variation gives a slightly different feeling which makes it so effective.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

I heard this for the first time very recently and the motif at 22:02 has been stuck in my head ever since...


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Ethereality said:


> Never heard of him, but the work is on our forum list. Interesting the things that get stuck in people's heads. The entire movement?


I think you should hear first the entire work, then pay attention from 11:08 to 14:07 (that is the end of the first movement), and from 44:42 to 46:48 (that is the work's finale):


----------

